# Quick Thank You



## piffht (19/1/17)

Just received the replacement glasses for my Serpent Mini and found the little Sir Vape band tucked into the package.

Thanks for the thoughtfulness and the laugh! Great service indeed and loyalty built.

Excuse the thread spam, but thought it's good PR.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/1/17)

Enjoy it


----------

